# Eerily similar



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)




----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Im surprised it wasnt:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I can explain why it wasn't...

The guy on the right has the initials J.C.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I can explain why it wasn't...
> 
> The guy on the right has the initials J.C.


:laugh:


----------



## Rodman (Feb 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I can explain why it wasn't...
> 
> The guy on the right has the initials J.C.


:laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I can explain why it wasn't...
> 
> The guy on the right has the initials J.C.


That is too funny!!! :laugh:


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I can explain why it wasn't...
> 
> The guy on the right has the initials J.C.


:rotf:


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

Regarding the original pics posted by Bullhawk, whoa, that's just plain scary! 

As for the other comments ..... we must all be looney because I'm :rotf: !

:jump:


----------



## atlbull (Feb 27, 2004)

wouldn't it be funny if he had #5 on his uniform???


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I can explain why it wasn't...
> 
> The guy on the right has the initials J.C.


lol. man it took me a sec to get it. I'm a bit slow in the head.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!


The difference in these two pictures is Paxson is shooting to win the NBA championship while Hinrich is shooting to cut the lead to 22 against the Memphis Grizzlies.

Also different in the fact that Paxson is shooting off a feed from Michael Jordan while Hinrich is shooting off a bullet pass from Linton Johnson.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> 
> 
> lol. man it took me a sec to get it. I'm a bit slow in the head.


:stupid: 

Jamal crawford? Jesus christ? Jerry (k)ruase? 



:whofarted 

I still dont get it


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Real mature guys. Geez. And I am the one causing problems here. All i was doing was noticing how similar these guys are. Right down to even the shooting form. Tough, gritty, hard nosed workers at the PG spot. Both good defenders who have good shots,etc. Good job with the spin off. Please I am not the problem around here.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Now now. Its a bit early to be comparing Pax and Kirk, but Mr. Potter is definitely off to a good start.

But come on -- the relentless, repetitive Kirk building/hating on Crawford is comical, and we are having fun with it.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Please I did not even mention Crawford in my post. I was not going there at all. You are the one who drug him into the thread. Quit blaming it on me. Focus on the topic of comparing Kirk and Pax. If that is not what you want to do then close the thread.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> Please I did not even mention Crawford in my post. I was not going there at all. You are the one who drug him into the thread. Quit blaming it on me. Focus on the topic of comparing Kirk and Pax. If that is not what you want to do then close the thread.


I think it's already established that Kirk looks like Pax. What more is there to discuss?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Eerily similar??*


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Eerily similar??*


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Sometimes I wonder why I try. You people will bash me no matter what.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Eerily similar??*


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Eerily similar??*


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Eerily similar*



> Originally posted by <b>sinkingship</b>!
> 
> The difference in these two pictures is Paxson is shooting to win the NBA championship while Hinrich is shooting to cut the lead to 22 against the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> Also different in the fact that Paxson is shooting off a feed from Michael Jordan while Hinrich is shooting off a bullet pass from Linton Johnson.


um, the hinrich shot is from the wizards game. so, Linton Johnson? oh... nevermind. 

this thread was funny at first - bullhawk had pointed out the fairly obvious and genuine article came through with the punchline. and i was tempted to say that bullhawk has The Passion of The Kirk. but i won't. oops just did.

:laugh:


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Wynn enough already.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Eerily similar??*


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullhawk</b>!
> Wynn enough already.


Sorry, I got carried away. What disturbs me, though, is how eerily similar all of the players are to Pax! We have a team full of Pax clones. 

It appears all of our players have attempted at least one jump shot this season!


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

You can quit being a smart [edit] anytime you want. You know I was not referring to taking a jumpshot as comparision between Pax and Kirk. You are just trying to start something. But no wait I am the only one that does that apparently.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We understood what you were saying with your first post, Bullhawk. TB#1 just had this funny observation.

I don't look at it as bashing. You should have said


> Real mature guys. Geez. And I am the one causing problems here. All i was doing was noticing how similar these guys are. Right down to even the shooting form. Tough, gritty, hard nosed workers at the PG spot. Both good defenders who have good shots,etc. Good job with the spin off. Please I am not the problem around here.


 that in your first post, because leaving your first post open like that and you'll get different interpretations because not everyone thinks like you do.


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah you are probably right spongyfungy. I just thought it was pretty obvious what I was talking about. On a side note love your avatar. That is one hot chick.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't see that many similarities between Hinrich and Pax.

I know it's kind of taboo to get too deep into the race issues on the boards, but it seems like everything is kind of separated out by race. Wally Szcerbiak, Mike Miller, and Mike Dunleavy are always put in the same categories. Every European player is a Toni Kukoc, Peja, or Big Z. Every black flashy scoring point guard is the next Marbury, but every white flashy scoring point guard is the next Jason Williams.

Does anyone else think that Hinrich is a lot more like B.J. Armstrong than any other Bulls PG? Quick handles, very nice touch, good defender. Extremely fast.

Paxson was just a conventional point guard that could drain open shots. He never really had to create much for the Bulls, and we never got a great look at Pax the pure point because the triangle was being run so freaking well. 

John Paxson, in his best year: 10.1 ppg, 4.1 apg, 1.5 rpg, 1 spg in about 28.8 mpg shooting more than 50% from the field and 36% from the arc.

Kirk Hinrich, in his rookie year: 11.5 ppg, 6.2 apg, 3.2 rpg, 1.3 spg, in about 35 mpg shooting 40% from the field and 38.5% from the arc. 

Mike Bibby, in his second year in Vancouver: 14.5 ppg, 8.1 apg, 3.7 rpg, 1.6 spg, in about 39 mpg shooting 44.5% from the field and 36% from the arc.

This is a better comparison, I think, as well as MANY other point guards besides Pax.

And I don't think they really look anything similar at all, other than being white and wearing Bulls basketball uniforms.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Eerily similar??*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!


I cant quote everyone of these threads, but Wynn, this is great stuff


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Have to side with Showtyme here.

Pax and Hinrich, looks aside, isn't that great a comparison.

First of all, Paxon wasn't that great a player. 
Gritty, hard nosed, yes. But not great. 
Soild, consistant, oh totally. All-star... Uhh... Negative.
I really hope Kirk turns into a better player then John Paxon, personally.

I like the BJ & the Bibby comparisons. I can really see both of those. I've always thought of Kirk as very Bibby-like. Soild D, hardly any flash, just consistant through and through. Very few really amazing games, very few very bad bad bad games.

A great guy to have on your team, someone you love to have on your team, without a doubt. 

Hell, wasn't Bibby on the USA team? 
I don't think Bibby is a bad comparison at all...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

there is one monumental difference between Pax and Hinrich that everyone has missed. So far, Kirk has been AN ON THE BALL player while Pax was a TOTAL OFF THE BALL player. Paxs job was to sit on the wing and make shots when the ball was thrown to him. plain and simple. and he was great at it. But there was no coming off screens, no driving the ball, no creating, no shooting off the dribble. All of these things that I have just mentioned are all the things that Kirk has done for this team. Kirk has far more responsiblity then Pax did. The comparison is not an apt one to make it all


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> there is one monumental difference between Pax and Hinrich that everyone has missed. So far, Kirk has been AN ON THE BALL player while Pax was a TOTAL OFF THE BALL player. Paxs job was to sit on the wing and make shots when the ball was thrown to him. plain and simple. and he was great at it. But there was no coming off screens, no driving the ball, no creating, no shooting off the dribble. All of these things that I have just mentioned are all the things that Kirk has done for this team. Kirk has far more responsiblity then Pax did. The comparison is not an apt one to make it all


Excellent point. I agree 100%!

Pax was more SG then anything, despite the label of PG. Scottie and MJ ran the show, Johnny just stood at the 3 point line and waited. but he _was_ mighty frickin good at it.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Btw...is that Wizards player trying to cast a spell or something?


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> there is one monumental difference between Pax and Hinrich that everyone has missed. So far, Kirk has been AN ON THE BALL player while Pax was a TOTAL OFF THE BALL player. Paxs job was to sit on the wing and make shots when the ball was thrown to him. plain and simple. and he was great at it. But there was no coming off screens, no driving the ball, no creating, no shooting off the dribble. All of these things that I have just mentioned are all the things that Kirk has done for this team. Kirk has far more responsiblity then Pax did. The comparison is not an apt one to make it all


We don't really know how good of a pure PG Pax was, again, because even if he WAS good it would never show. The triangle limited his opportunities, and if MJ is on your team, he will have the ball 65% of the time.

BJ was similarly limited. He might have been a much better PG than anyone knew. But he, also, was a great shooter. That's the point of the triangle offense: EVERYONE can pass, but EVERYONE can shoot the ball. The outlet pass to the open man on the wing MUST capitalize into points.

Paxson shot a career 50% from the field and 35.5% from the arc. Armstrong shot a ridiculous 47.7% from the field and 42.5% from the arc.

Just for reference, Reggie Miller has a 47.2 FG% career and shoots just under 40% from the arc. Of course, if Reggie was in the Bulls system...   

Haha, if Miller was in the Bulls system, we might have won more than 70 games on more than one occasion.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

on Wynn's post so everyone has the same shooting style on the Bulls almost, what about Eddy Curry?


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> on Wynn's post so everyone has the same shooting style on the Bulls almost, what about Eddy Curry?


You bumped this to ask _that_?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Well, Pay it is a funny thread. It's not like there's much else to read about the NBA, let alone the Bulls except for rumors Chad Ford made up while eating lunch from his red Marshmellow Man from Ghostbusters lunch pail.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> 
> 
> You bumped this to ask _that_?


someone else had a link to it in another thread and so i made a response


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The thread is even funnier when you realize that it was started by the *BullHawk!/Basgetti!/JohnPaxson!* borg. Talk about your clones!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Come on you guys! Take Bullhawk, Basghetti, Paxson seriously now!!!! :laugh:  


Seriously though, I do have to agree that Pax & hinrich, while looking alike, really don't have very similar games.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> 
> 
> We don't really know how good of a pure PG Pax was, again, because even if he WAS good it would never show. The triangle limited his opportunities, and if MJ is on your team, he will have the ball 65% of the time.
> ...


I disagree.

Both Pax and BJ played on other teams and showed limited PG skills. They fit the Bulls system perfectly because they were effectively undersized shooting guards that could guard point guards.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> ...


Add Steve Kerr to that list, too.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Speaking of basghetti...

basgheeeeeettiiiiiiiii...wheeeere aaaaare yoooooou?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Speaking of basghetti...
> 
> basgheeeeeettiiiiiiiii...wheeeere aaaaare yoooooou?


Last I heard, he said he'd be back *IntheBlinkofaDeng!*, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Last I heard, he said he'd be back *IntheBlinkofaDeng!*, but I may be mistaken.


Last I heard, he was creating accounts as TomBoerwinkle#2 and TomBoerwinkle#3


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Speaking of basghetti...
> 
> basgheeeeeettiiiiiiiii...wheeeere aaaaare yoooooou?


He's probably around somewhere although lord only knows as who.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> 
> 
> He's probably around somewhere although lord only knows as who.


Darnit. You busted me! I'm all those guys. This whole thread started out as me making fun of myself for starting this ridiculous thread! And then me begging myself to stop!

_I feel so stupid!_


----------

